# Pre-/Post-Treatment for Plastisol Transfers



## Smalldeal (Sep 2, 2013)

Do i need to do anything before or after I press a 100% cotton shirt? Thanks!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

no (padding)


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Good idea to pre press the shirt for a few seconds. Gets out any moisture and gives a nice flat surface to work on.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Prepress to remove moisture. Repress after peel. This helps prevent failure. We recommend cold wash inside out and line dry. Laundrymat dryers will destroy your prints. Advise against it


----------

